# [q&a] XenonHD ROM



## pr0xy man1Ac (Jan 2, 2013)

*I am going to fill this op with Questions and answers from all devices supported by Team Horizon. Please keep the respect and KEEP ALL NON DEVELOPMENT DISCUSSION HERE OR OUR



 GOOGLE PLUS PAGE

Click to expand...

.*​
*



Q. I came from 4.1.2 and I flashed your 4.2.1 and I can't access my files now?

A. Well this is because after the 4.2.1 update Google implemented a feature with in its ROM to allow for the use to apply user specific accounts. I suggest reflashing a 4.1.2 ROM, Then mount the phone once booted, Take all of the information you choose to keep and place it on your desktop, Once complete then reboot the phone into recovery and wipe the rm and reflash 4.2.1 once you have flashed rom and gapps, Before you leave recovery wipe the sd card. Once phone reboots then simply replace the information you placed on your desktop to its corresponding folder.

Click to expand...





Q. my wifi is always on when in standby?

A.Disable wifi optimization, And avoid poor connections in wifi advanced options.. If you have Franco kernel, wifi fast pm helps too

Click to expand...





Q. HELP I don't have a rom on my SD card and I am stuck in a boot loop what do I do?

A. You need to make sure you have a working adb setup along with all proper fastboot and device drivers installed. Place the rom you wish to flash in the root of the adb folder.

Make sure phone is in recovery mode and that it is plugged into the computer.
 Open a command prompt and cd to the directory of the adb folder. ( or simply hold the shift key and right click your adb folder and choose to open command windows here)
 now type: adb push (rom.zip) /sdcard/ (replace the (rom.zip) with the entire name of the rom.zip.)


Click to expand...





Q. How come fast charge is not working or its enabled but not working?

A. Answer is simple, The roms stock kernel doesn't allow for fast charge. you may simply flash Franco kernel and or any other 4.2.1 kernel that supports to to gain functionality.

Click to expand...





Q. Can I dirty flash (flash ROM without wipe)?

A Yes you may flash the ROM without wiping. YOU WILL HAVE TO REFLASH GAPPS. We don't recommend doing this but if you are pressed for time or its just too difficult then have at it. We will not support complaints from those that choose to go this route.

Click to expand...





Q. My country doesn't allow me to view certain apps?

A. Use Lucky Patcher to apply the no restrictions patch to the market. you will be able to see everything in the market. http://lucky-patcher.netbew.com/download/


First download the APK
Second Place the downloaded APK onto SD card. (unless downloaded from phone.)
Third with a file manager navigate to the lucky patcher APK and install it
Fourth open Lucky Patcher. Grant permissions and WAIT for APK list to populate
Fifth Long press Playstore till window pops up
Sixth choose Custom Patch then Choose 240 DPI with NO Restrictions
Seventh ENJOY!


Click to expand...

*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## pr0xy man1Ac (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## pr0xy man1Ac (Jan 2, 2013)

One more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

is Xenon HD available for Toroplus users?


----------



## pr0xy man1Ac (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea it is.

http://d-h.st/users/iceandfire/?fld_id=9002#files

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

pr0xy man1Ac said:


> Yea it is.
> 
> http://d-h.st/users/...d_id=9002#files
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


THANKS! - i tried the update though, and it just loads a black screen for me, it doesn't boot after the google logo - i let it sit for half an hour and got nothing, i thought it was my download so i even tried a second time and got the same result (yesterday)


----------



## pr0xy man1Ac (Jan 2, 2013)

22stars said:


> THANKS! - i tried the update though, and it just loads a black screen for me, it doesn't boot after the google logo - i let it sit for half an hour and got nothing, i thought it was my download so i even tried a second time and got the same result (yesterday)


Did you make sure to check the md5 check sum. Also did you do a complete wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

pr0xy man1Ac said:


> Did you make sure to check the md5 check sum. Also did you do a complete wipe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


yes to both, good sir.


----------



## pr0xy man1Ac (Jan 2, 2013)

22stars said:


> yes to both, good sir.


Hmmm can you log cat the boot loop for us.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

i tried, but what's happening isn't a bootloop, it's going to the google logo, then just a black unresponsive screen, i tried again this morning, but it doesn't even load enough to a point where my computer or ADB even recognizes it - it's like a black screen brick, but i pull the battery and i can get back into recovery to restore a nandroid, but if i try to just reboot it goes black and unresponsive again.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

What the hell is noozxoide and is there a way to delete it off my phone?


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

CC268 said:


> What the hell is noozxoide and is there a way to delete it off my phone?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noozxoidelabs.eizo.rewirepro&hl=en


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Interesting...guess I will give it a shot...don't really listen to music on my phone though


----------

